

Dude… Would You Please Quit It With The Financial Markets Jargon Already? - gyardley
http://www.adexchanger.com/data-driven-thinking/quit-the-financial-markets-jargon/

======
stcredzero
Someone should create another joke programming language, where the only tokens
are double-quotes, the words "like" and "dude" and basic punctuation marks
like comma, period, question mark and exclamation mark. Capitals could be
significant and denote the beginning of a statement. Maybe another keyword:
"and-i-was"

